# Trump Leads Clinton by 6



## bripat9643 (Aug 18, 2016)

Suck on it, douche bags!

Trump Leads Clinton by 6​
_A new USDW telephone and online survey finds Republican nominee Donald Trump expanding his lead to six point with forty-four percent (44%) support to Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton’s thirty-eight (38%). Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson pulled in seven percent (7%), with five percent (5%) backing Green Party candidate Jill Stein. Another six percent (6%) remain undecided. Trump has a 14 point lead among men, only 1 down among women! The Survey, conducted August 13-17, was a sample of 1,405 likely voters, of which 475 were Democrats (34%), 462 were Republicans (33%), and 468 were Independent or Other (33%)._​


----------



## TheOldSchool (Aug 18, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Suck on it, douche bags!
> 
> Trump Leads Clinton by 6​
> _A new USDW telephone and online survey finds Republican nominee Donald Trump expanding his lead to six point with forty-four percent (44%) support to Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton’s thirty-eight (38%). Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson pulled in seven percent (7%), with five percent (5%) backing Green Party candidate Jill Stein. Another six percent (6%) remain undecided. Trump has a 14 point lead among men, only 1 down among women! The Survey, conducted August 13-17, was a sample of 1,405 likely voters, of which 475 were Democrats (34%), 462 were Republicans (33%), and 468 were Independent or Other (33%)._​


Didn't you just post a thread bragging about how Trump was only down by 4%, and how that poll is all that matters?


----------



## Norman (Aug 18, 2016)

Trump is the better candidate by far, not surprising that Americans would be smart.


----------



## Ozone (Aug 18, 2016)

it's always a good day when the libertarians are beating the undecideds.


----------



## Norman (Aug 18, 2016)

Ozone said:


> it's always a good day when the libertarians are beating the undecideds.



Given that the candidate most libertarian minded people including myself support has the first position, I would have to agree.


----------



## Rozman (Aug 18, 2016)

I have seen Trump up by at least 15 points....
In some states 27.....

What the hell happened?....

They are now talking landslide Trump....
With over 400 electoral votes....

Shocking....
How did the pollsters get it sooooo wrong????


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Aug 18, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Suck on it, douche bags!
> 
> Trump Leads Clinton by 6​
> _A new USDW telephone and online survey finds Republican nominee Donald Trump expanding his lead to six point with forty-four percent (44%) support to Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton’s thirty-eight (38%). Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson pulled in seven percent (7%), with five percent (5%) backing Green Party candidate Jill Stein. Another six percent (6%) remain undecided. Trump has a 14 point lead among men, only 1 down among women! The Survey, conducted August 13-17, was a sample of 1,405 likely voters, of which 475 were Democrats (34%), 462 were Republicans (33%), and 468 were Independent or Other (33%)._​


I want to see Jill Stein in the debates.  Bernie supporters agree.


----------



## oreo (Aug 18, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Suck on it, douche bags!
> 
> Trump Leads Clinton by 6​
> _A new USDW telephone and online survey finds Republican nominee Donald Trump expanding his lead to six point with forty-four percent (44%) support to Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton’s thirty-eight (38%). Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson pulled in seven percent (7%), with five percent (5%) backing Green Party candidate Jill Stein. Another six percent (6%) remain undecided. Trump has a 14 point lead among men, only 1 down among women! The Survey, conducted August 13-17, was a sample of 1,405 likely voters, of which 475 were Democrats (34%), 462 were Republicans (33%), and 468 were Independent or Other (33%)._​




An online poll--is what you're going to tout now--LOL 1462 participants that are supposed to reflect the sentiment of 170 million voters in this country.

Good Job--LOL

Hillary Clinton has double digits leads in several swing states.  In fact she has pulled advertising out of 3 of them, and is now moving that money into RED states that are in play. She is ahead in the deep RED states of Arizona & Georgia.  In fact, Trump is losing 10 states that Romney won.  The Clinton campaign is now campaigning in the most conservative state in this country Utah.

Polls: Clinton Pulling Ahead in Battleground States
Clinton campaign halts ads in two battleground states
Clinton pauses ads in Virginia in sign of confidence
Clinton Looks to Expand Map in Georgia and Arizona
Trump is losing all 10 of the states with the closest results in 2012






You wanted Trump, now you OWN it.
You Wanted Trump, You’ve Got Him | The American Spectator


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 18, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Suck on it, douche bags!
> 
> Trump Leads Clinton by 6​
> _A new USDW telephone and online survey finds Republican nominee Donald Trump expanding his lead to six point with forty-four percent (44%) support to Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton’s thirty-eight (38%). Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson pulled in seven percent (7%), with five percent (5%) backing Green Party candidate Jill Stein. Another six percent (6%) remain undecided. Trump has a 14 point lead among men, only 1 down among women! The Survey, conducted August 13-17, was a sample of 1,405 likely voters, of which 475 were Democrats (34%), 462 were Republicans (33%), and 468 were Independent or Other (33%)._​



Wait this poll doesn't count...republicans and democrats even.....you have to use twice as many democrats!!!!!


----------



## Rozman (Aug 18, 2016)

Wasn't Eric Bolling the big talking head stud from FOX The Five having a shit fit the other day saying polls 
don't mean shit????

So now they have meaning????


----------



## konradv (Aug 18, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Suck on it, douche bags!  Trump Leads Clinton by 6
> _A new USDW telephone and online survey finds Republican nominee Donald Trump expanding his lead to six point with forty-four percent (44%) support to Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton’s thirty-eight (38%). Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson pulled in seven percent (7%), with five percent (5%) backing Green Party candidate Jill Stein. Another six percent (6%) remain undecided. Trump has a 14 point lead among men, only 1 down among women! The Survey, conducted August 13-17, was a sample of 1,405 likely voters, of which 475 were Democrats (34%), 462 were Republicans (33%), and 468 were Independent or Other (33%)._​


The poll under represents Democrats and Independents and over represents Republicans.  Nice try, shortbus.


----------



## oreo (Aug 18, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Suck on it, douche bags!
> ...




There is NO poll--sometimes it's a very good idea to click on the LINK in the opt's article and actually READ IT--LOL

All it says is that Stupid people  are voting for Trump.

Yes we know that--LOL


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 18, 2016)

Rozman said:


> Wasn't Eric Bolling the big talking head stud from FOX The Five having a shit fit the other day saying polls
> don't mean shit????
> 
> So now they have meaning????



Polls really don't matter until the last one....right now it looks like Clinton is ahead by 4-5 points...we'll see where it goes. I think posts like this are a reaction to posts from the other side....and to show that they are not all that scientific.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 18, 2016)

oreo said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Says a Hillary voter, who thinks she's honest....bwahahahahahaahahaaa


----------



## Rozman (Aug 18, 2016)

Trump is really killing it with the angry white male voters without education.....
And Hillary is getting all the rest to vote for her.....

Anyone on the Trump train want to chime in on this????


----------



## Norman (Aug 18, 2016)

oreo said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



He is referring to you indeed. Isn't that a other BLM protester there who is wondering?


----------



## oreo (Aug 18, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...




Until you can pull a link out of your ass to prove me wrong--then it's more conspiracy theory aka bullshit.


----------



## Norman (Aug 18, 2016)

oreo said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



Here is a proof that she is not honest:


Or are you saying that the FBI director is lying in his public statement? Now THAT would require some serious evidence, or I call conspiracy theory.


----------



## oreo (Aug 18, 2016)

Norman said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...




So you deliver a (cut and edited video)--from several different dates and points in time and call it proof that Hillary Clinton wasn't honest--LOL   The 22 emails in question were marked classified long after she received them, as is what happened with Colin Powell & Condi Rice.  The other point Comey makes, is there was no INTENT to do wrong so there will be no charges.  Quite the opposite as to what happened with 4 star general, and CIA director David Petraeus. Which FBI director Comey states was much worse than Hillary Clinton's case.
James Comey: David Petraeus case worse than Hillary Clinton's emails - CNNPolitics.com
Rice Aides, Powell Also Got Classified Info on Personal Email Accounts

I really don't know how you're going to handle these *3500 class action law suits* that will be in court very soon over Trump University.  But it's going to be  very interesting to see how you react to it.-LOL
Yes, Trump University Was a Massive Scam


----------



## Norman (Aug 18, 2016)

oreo said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



So you believe Hillary over FBI investigators? Belief over fact it is!

Got it... as I said Hillary supporters will believe ANYTHING.

Here is more of her honesty:


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 18, 2016)

oreo said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



Ok first Comey said some were MARKED at the time. But isn't the Secretary of State supposed to know what is important and what is not? Or you agree with Trump that she has bad judgement.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2016)

TheOldSchool said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Suck on it, douche bags!
> ...


Well... yeah ... but now he found a poll he likes even better!


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2016)

Even Crazy Donald knows he's losing badly. He's lowered himself to begging minorities for forgiveness....

Trump says he regrets comments that may have caused pain


----------



## candycorn (Aug 19, 2016)

The poll is giving Trump 25% among Hispanics.  Not going to happen.
The poll is giving Trump basically as much support among women as HRC gets. Make me laugh harder
The poll is giving Trump edges in college educated people. Definitely not indicative of reality.

But, hey, you Trump enablers need something to believe it; this online poll is as good as anything.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 19, 2016)

That poll has Hillary Clinton winning women by ONE point.  The latest YouGov poll on realclear has Clinton winning women by FOURTEEN points.  Somebody is very wrong.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Aug 19, 2016)

candycorn said:


> The poll is giving Trump 25% among Hispanics.  Not going to happen.
> The poll is giving Trump basically as much support among women as HRC gets. Make me laugh harder
> The poll is giving Trump edges in college educated people. Definitely not indicative of reality.
> 
> But, hey, you Trump enablers need something to believe it; this online poll is as good as anything.


You seem worried.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 19, 2016)

AvgGuyIA said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The poll is giving Trump 25% among Hispanics.  Not going to happen.
> ...



The onlything I'd have to worry about concerning Hillary's upcoming election is paying for anti-depressants for Trump enablers.  Do be a dear and tell your messiah to have a concession speech ready for 7 PM EDT... I don't want to be kept waiting for him to concede like we did 4 years ago with Governor Romney.  Okay?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 19, 2016)

AvgGuyIA said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The poll is giving Trump 25% among Hispanics.  Not going to happen.
> ...



You seem to be unable to read or tell the truth.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Aug 19, 2016)

candycorn said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


The campaign has spent $0 dollars of ADs.  That all changes today.  Watch Cliton's numbers fall when voters are exposed to the real Hillary.


----------



## billyerock1991 (Aug 19, 2016)

Norman said:


> Trump is the better candidate by far, not surprising that Americans would be smart.


he has the gaul to sayl hillary to old, he's 6 months older then she is ... then he has the gaul too say he tells the truth ... he's told more lies this year then any body in know history ... heres a few, theres more...

1. March 30: Trump claims MSNBC edited their released version of his interview with Chris Matthews in which Trump stumbled on abortion:  “You really ought to hear the whole thing. I mean, this is a long convoluted question. This was a long discussion, and they just cut it out. And, frankly, it was extremely — it was really convoluted.” Nope; that was a lie.

2. March 29: Trump lies that Wisconsin’s effective unemployment rate is 20%, saying, ""What? Is it 20 percent? Effective or regular? I mean just -- effective unemployment rate, 20 percent. Hey, this is out of the big book." According to the U.S. Bureau of Labor Statistics, The U-3 official unemployment rate in Wisconsin was 4.6 percent in 2015; Wisconsin’s U-6 rate for 2015 was 8.3 percent.

3.  March 29: Told Sean Hannity, “You know, I look at what’s happening in Wisconsin with the numbers, the job numbers, the trade numbers, how it’s a stagnant economy, how they owe $2.2 billion in terms of their budget.” As Factcheck.org reported, Wisconsin’s general fund is currently projected to have a positive balance when its current two-year budget cycle ends next year, according to an analysis by nonpartisan budget experts.

4. March 29: Trump alleged that when Michelle Fields "found out that there was a security camera, and that they had her on tape, all of a sudden that story changed." Absolutely untrue.

5. March 29: Trump said the Secret Service was worried about Fields, alleging, "She went through the Secret Service, she had a pen in her hand, which Service Service is not liking because they don't know what it is, whether it's a little bomb…” As Katie Pavlich of Townhall noted, “All reporters at campaign events, like regular attendees, go through Secret Service security before being allowed into a venue. The security is thorough, with a back check, wanding and a metal detector walk through. Fields wasn't carrying a knife, she was carrying a pen and if the Secret Service thought it was dangerous, they would have taken it from her at the security checkpoint before entering the room.”

6. March 27: Trump claims Cruz bought the rights to the ad featuring a nude Melania Trump: Debunked.

7. March 26: Trump lies, "There’s a tremendous tax that we pay when we (American businesses) go into China, whereas when China sells to us there’s no tax."  China’s tariffs are higher than those imposed by the United States, but the Chinese exporters are taxed when they sell in the United States.

8. March 23: Trump accuses Cruz of coordinating with Super PAC in its ad featuring a nude Melania Trump. Tweeting, “Lyin' Ted Cruz denied that he had anything to do with the G.Q. model photo post of Melania. That's why we call him Lyin' Ted!” Debunked.

9. March 21: Trump lies, "Out of 67 counties (in Florida), I won 66, which is unprecedented. It's never happened before." Nope.  In 2004, John Kerry won all 67 counties for the Democrats; in 2000, Al Gore won all 67 for the Democrats and. George W. Bush won all 67 for Republicans. In 1996, Bob Dole took 66 of 67 counties for the GOP primary and the 67th was a tie between Dole and Pat Buchanan in Washington County.

10. March 19: Trump said the 2016 federal omnibus spending bill "funds illegal immigrants coming in and through your border, right through Phoenix." Nope. The omnibus bill does not fund undocumented immigrants "coming in and through" the border; it funds the very agency tasked with keeping undocumented immigrants out, U.S. Customs and Border Protection.

11. March 17: Trump on Fox News denied that he ever accused President George W. Bush of lying about weapons of mass destruction in Iraq. “I didn’t say lie. I said he may have lied.” That’s false. Trump said in a February that Bush “lied.”

12. March 13: Trump states that the man who rushed the stage in Dayton, Ohio, "had chatter about ISIS, or with ISIS" in his social media posts. Trump was fooled by a hoax video; the claim is ludicrous.

13. March 11: Lying about Cruz’s count of the states he had had won: “Wasn’t that funny last night when Cruz said, ‘I’m the only one that can beat Donald Trump. I have demonstrated that I can beat him. I won five states.’” Cruz correctly stated he won eight states, not five.

14. March 10: Trump, the expert economist: "GDP was zero essentially for the last two quarters." GDP grew at an annual rate of 1 percent in the fourth quarter of 2015, and 2 percent in the third quarter, according to the Bureau of Economic Analysis.

15. March 10: Trump claims Michelle Fields made up the story about being grabbed by Corey Lewandowski, blustering, "This was, in my opinion, made up. Everybody said nothing happened. Perhaps she made the story up. I think that's what happened." 

the guys a bigger liar then hillary could ever be


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 19, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Suck on it, douche bags!
> 
> Trump Leads Clinton by 6​
> _A new USDW telephone and online survey finds Republican nominee Donald Trump expanding his lead to six point with forty-four percent (44%) support to Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton’s thirty-eight (38%). Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson pulled in seven percent (7%), with five percent (5%) backing Green Party candidate Jill Stein. Another six percent (6%) remain undecided. Trump has a 14 point lead among men, only 1 down among women! The Survey, conducted August 13-17, was a sample of 1,405 likely voters, of which 475 were Democrats (34%), 462 were Republicans (33%), and 468 were Independent or Other (33%)._​


In October I'm going to point this thread out as the perfect example why you Republicans are liars and have no credibility.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 19, 2016)

AvgGuyIA said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


You got something new? Because we've already heard ad nauseum


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 19, 2016)

oreo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Suck on it, douche bags!
> ...


C'mon man. Who is seriously gonna vote for this old hag?


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 19, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Suck on it, douche bags!
> ...


You government leeches are funny!


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 19, 2016)

candycorn said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


You society-sucking leftist traitors are pretty witty this morning.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 19, 2016)

AvgGuyIA said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...



So do you think Donald Trump is going to win the election?


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 19, 2016)

SmokeALib said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


The majority of American citizens that vote in 2016.


----------



## SmokeALib (Aug 19, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> SmokeALib said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


No way in hell.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2016)

AvgGuyIA said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > The poll is giving Trump 25% among Hispanics.  Not going to happen.
> ...


You seem delusional.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 19, 2016)

SmokeALib said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Me.  And why?


----------



## Skylar (Aug 19, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Suck on it, douche bags!
> 
> Trump Leads Clinton by 6​
> _A new USDW telephone and online survey finds Republican nominee Donald Trump expanding his lead to six point with forty-four percent (44%) support to Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton’s thirty-eight (38%). Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson pulled in seven percent (7%), with five percent (5%) backing Green Party candidate Jill Stein. Another six percent (6%) remain undecided. Trump has a 14 point lead among men, only 1 down among women! The Survey, conducted August 13-17, was a sample of 1,405 likely voters, of which 475 were Democrats (34%), 462 were Republicans (33%), and 468 were Independent or Other (33%)._​



The 'US Daily Wire'? That's a WordPress blog that was put up August 11th.

And while the WordPress blog claims to have been doing polls since 2013, there is literally no record of them before August 11th, 2016. Google comes up short. The Way Back Machine has got jack shit before _yesterday._

Absolutely nothing.

Internet Archive Wayback Machine

And there is a HUGE fucking red flag. *The poll supposedly done from August 13 through the 17th.....was first posted 6 days ago. 
*
US Daily Wire - Google Search

Lucy.....you got some 'splainin to do.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 19, 2016)

Skylar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Suck on it, douche bags!
> ...


How many fake polls is that for bripat9643 now?


----------



## Skylar (Aug 19, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



How can a poll be *posted 6 days ago*....when the period when the poll was conducted* wasn't finished until 2 days ago? *

Was....was a blue police box involved? Or a Delorian?

And where is there exactly 0.0 references anywhere on the net of US Daily Wire before August 11th, 2016?

Why does Way Back Machine have nothing on the website before *yesterday*?


----------



## Toro (Aug 19, 2016)

Another unskewed and not lying poll.


----------



## Toro (Aug 19, 2016)

Skylar said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



It is evenly divided between the parties.

The Trumptards think this matters.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 19, 2016)

Toro said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



What was 'evenly divided between the parties'? 

The poll that I'm referencing was supposedly taken from the 13th through the 17th. But was posted on the internet on the 13th. 
*
How can a poll be posted....before its even taken? *


----------



## Toro (Aug 19, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



It says on the link that the sample was 33% Democrats, 33% Republicans, and 34% independents, something real pollsters don't do.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 19, 2016)

Toro said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Ah. Another huge red flag.


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 19, 2016)

Skylar said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


I think that is what we refer to as Republican math.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 19, 2016)

Skylar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Suck on it, douche bags!
> ...



Where does it say it was posted on the 13th, douche bag?

At the bottom of the page it says it was posted on the 18th, which is the same day I posted it in this forum.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 19, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



We refer to what you do as lying Dim hosebags.


----------



## oreo (Aug 19, 2016)

AceRothstein said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




Here's some real polls and it looks like alot of *BLUE* to me.
RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - General Election: Trump vs. Clinton


----------



## Skylar (Aug 20, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Click on the search results I gave you, dip. Your poll is the 5th one down....posted August 13th according to Google. 

US Daily Wire - Google Search

With the polling period of the poll ending on August 17th. 

Explain that to us. *How does 'US Daily Wire' post a poll before they've taken it? *



> At the bottom of the page it says it was posted on the 18th, which is the same day I posted it in this forum.



You can adjust the posting date on any of your WordPress blog post you'd like. *But you can't adjust Mama Google. *And it cites the posting date as the 13th. 

Show us any reference, in any context, of US Daily Wire.....before August 11th, 2016. The Way Back Machine, any other website referencing them, any google search, even references on their own website to pages they've posted.

_Anything. _

You can't. The 'US Daily Wire' didn't exist before before last Thursday. You've been had, rube.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 20, 2016)

oreo said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Another huge, obvious tell was what Toro found.......look at the party affiliation break down of the 'polling respondents'.

*Exactly 33% Democrat, 33% Republican, 34% Independent. *

You can't get that in randomized, scientific polling. But polls posted before they were made? Oh, you can definitely do that.


----------



## oreo (Aug 20, 2016)

Skylar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




Only one in 10 people will pick up  on unknown callers anymore.  Online polls are a joke because one person can cast a vote several times, some are tied into donation sites so people won't bother with them. Text polls you can vote a thousand times for the same candidate.  So  pollsters are forced to use very low polling sample.  You want a good laugh always read the internals on  these polls.
Flaws in Polling Data Exposed as U.S. Campaign Season Heats Up

The point is Hillary Clinton has pulled out of  several battleground states already, as their polling data is showing her with double digit leads.  They are now campaigning in RED states.  That's what you watch.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 20, 2016)

Skylar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



The article you linked to is dated August 20th.  What is the basis for claiming it was published on the 13th?  So far I haven't seen any.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 20, 2016)

oreo said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You just got done pointing out how all of Hillary's polls lack a solid foundation, and then conclude she's winning based on these bogus results.


----------



## oreo (Aug 20, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



The Clinton campaign isn't going to pull out of must win battleground states without a solid indication that they are leading (according to (their own internal polling data.)
Confident Clinton Pulling Ads, as the Trump Train Goes Off the Rails | RedState
Poll: Hillary Clinton leading Donald Trump in critical battlegrounds - CNNPolitics.com

And this is real clear politics with a whole bunch of polls and there's a lot of *BLUE.*
RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - General Election: Trump vs. Clinton

A single National poll anomaly isn't something anyone should pay any attention too.
Flaws in Polling Data Exposed as U.S. Campaign Season Heats Up


----------



## JBond (Aug 20, 2016)

oreo said:


> All it says is that Stupid people  are voting for Trump.
> 
> Yes we know that--LOL


Of course oreo is wrong again. Clinton dominates in the survey with people incapable of graduating High School. Trump is ahead with High School and College Graduates.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 20, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Suck on it, douche bags!
> 
> Trump Leads Clinton by 6​
> _A new USDW telephone and online survey finds Republican nominee Donald Trump expanding his lead to six point with forty-four percent (44%) support to Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton’s thirty-eight (38%). Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson pulled in seven percent (7%), with five percent (5%) backing Green Party candidate Jill Stein. Another six percent (6%) remain undecided. Trump has a 14 point lead among men, only 1 down among women! The Survey, conducted August 13-17, was a sample of 1,405 likely voters, of which 475 were Democrats (34%), 462 were Republicans (33%), and 468 were Independent or Other (33%)._​



The poll undersampled Democrats and Hispanics.


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Aug 20, 2016)

you mean 16? not 6!


----------



## Toro (Aug 20, 2016)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Suck on it, douche bags!
> ...



Brian is an idiot.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2016)

Skylar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Whoever they are, they're keeping themselves hidden. Their whois entry hides their identity behind 'Domains By Proxy, LLC'


----------



## Skylar (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Any WordPress blogger can change the date of any post they want....*but only on the blog.* 

It does jack shit for Google recording when the post hit the internet. And Google did: August 13th. For a poll that wasn't finished until August 17th. 

*With no mention of any kind of 'US Daily Wire' before August 11th 2016.* In any capacity. Not by any other website, not a mention anywhere, not the Way Back Machine, not even a page on their own website is dated before August 11th 2016.

They didn't exist before last Thursday. You've been had, Rube.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2016)

Skylar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Their website didn't even exist before August 3rd, 2016...

Whois usdailywire.com


----------



## Skylar (Aug 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



They bought the URL on August 3rd. They began posting on their WordPress blog on August 11th. With the 'poll' that The Rube is citing being posted on August 13th.....despite it not having been conducted until August 17th. 

All of which The Rube knows. But really hopes we don't.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

Skylar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Where's the proof that Google says it hit the internet on the 13th?  So far you haven't posted any.

Until you do this is just the usual Skylar horseshit.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Prove it, douche bag.


----------



## jillian (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Suck on it, douche bags!
> 
> Trump Leads Clinton by 6​
> _A new USDW telephone and online survey finds Republican nominee Donald Trump expanding his lead to six point with forty-four percent (44%) support to Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton’s thirty-eight (38%). Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson pulled in seven percent (7%), with five percent (5%) backing Green Party candidate Jill Stein. Another six percent (6%) remain undecided. Trump has a 14 point lead among men, only 1 down among women! The Survey, conducted August 13-17, was a sample of 1,405 likely voters, of which 475 were Democrats (34%), 462 were Republicans (33%), and 468 were Independent or Other (33%)._​



online survey?

do you think lying makes dumb donald any more likely to win?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 21, 2016)

AGAIN,

The poll is giving Trump 25% among Hispanics. Not going to happen.
*The poll is giving Trump basically as much support among women as HRC gets. Make me laugh harder*
The poll is giving Trump edges in college educated people. Definitely not indicative of reality.

But, hey, you Trump enablers need something to believe it; this online poll is as good as anything.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


We already have, Rube. Just follow the links we've already provided. You won't of course. But anyone interested in what's really going on will. And they'll see exactly what I described: 

*The post with the August 17th polling results hitting the net on August 13th.* With no mention of the US Daily Wire anywhere on the net before August 11th.

Even the URL wasn't purchased until August 3rd.

You've been had again, Rube. You keep falling for this kind of shit because you're *desperate* to be lied to.


----------



## Contumacious (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Suck on it, douche bags!
> 
> Trump Leads Clinton by 6​
> _A new USDW telephone and online survey finds Republican nominee Donald Trump expanding his lead to six point with forty-four percent (44%) support to Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton’s thirty-eight (38%). Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson pulled in seven percent (7%), with five percent (5%) backing Green Party candidate Jill Stein. Another six percent (6%) remain undecided. Trump has a 14 point lead among men, only 1 down among women! The Survey, conducted August 13-17, was a sample of 1,405 likely voters, of which 475 were Democrats (34%), 462 were Republicans (33%), and 468 were Independent or Other (33%)._​




Thank you for the news.






.
.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 21, 2016)

Contumacious said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Suck on it, douche bags!
> ...



Laughing......then perhaps you can explain to us why the 'poll' that was taken from the 13th to the 17th.....*was posted on the 13th. *


----------



## mdk (Aug 21, 2016)

Bripat likely purchased the URL with all the money he made trying to unseat Paul Ryan.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


And the owner of the website is hiding their identity behind a proxy company.


----------



## Contumacious (Aug 21, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Masturbating.......

Sorry to pop your bubble. 


Drive over to the 'hood and buy some Valiums to calm you down.


Buy enough until November, you will need them.


.


.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

Skylar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



I followed all the links you have posted.  I haven't seen the date Aug 13 on any of them.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



No, you didn't. If you had, you'd have seen the August 17th 'poll' you cited with the date google recorded its posting *on August 13th.*

US Daily Wire - Google Search 

3rd from the top. You've been had, Rube.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2016)

Note the difference between usdailywire.com and a verifiable company...

Registrant Organization: Gallup, Inc.

Registrant Organization: Domains By Proxy, LLC

... yeah, it's a bullshit poll by a bullshit pollster.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

Skylar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Nope.  Here's what it says:

*Trump Leads Clinton by 6 « U.S. DAILY WIRE*
https://*usdailywire*.com/2016/08/18/trump-leads-clinton-by-6/
3 days ago - A new USDW telephone and online survey finds Republican nominee Donald Trump expanding his lead to six point with forty-four percent ...
You visited this page on 8/18/16.

Note the date: 8/18/2016.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



That link doesn't show up with the Google search posted.  When you go to their website and look at the page with the poll, you see the following URL:

Trump Leads Clinton by 6​
Note the date in the URL
You'll have to look go to the URL to look at it because the forum software keeps converting it to a description.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



The Date on the WordPress blog is the 18th. And anyone with a WordPress blog (or any webpage) can change the dates listed on their own pages.

But you can't change Mamma Google says on when the page was listed. And when check google, it says this:


*Polling « U.S. DAILY WIRE*
https://*usdailywire*.com/category/polling/
*Aug 13, 2016 -* A new _USDW_ telephone and online survey finds Republican nominee Donald Trump expanding his lead with forty-four percent (44%) support ...

US Daily Wire - Google Search



Third from the top. With Google listing the page as showing those results on August 13th. For a 'poll' that wasn't supposed to have been finished until August 17th.

On a WordPress blog hosted by WordPress......*that didn't exist before last Thursday. *

You've been had again, Rube.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 21, 2016)

AGAIN,

The poll is giving Trump 25% among Hispanics. *Not going to happen.*
*The poll is giving Trump basically as much support among women as HRC gets. Make me laugh harder*
The poll is giving Trump edges in college educated people. Definitely not indicative of reality.

But, hey, you Trump enablers need something to believe it; this online poll is as good as anything.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


To clarify, it either doesn't come up for you or you're lying or you're too stupid to see it.

I see it on my desktop, laptop, and my phone.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



As do I. As does anyone who actually wants to look. 

Brit was caught flat footed, gobbling down another con. And The Rube's only defense is to lie to himself. And us. 

Which only demonstrates why The Rube is The Rube.


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Moron.... you're looking at the wrong link. 

The URL you're look at is:

[https:]//usdailywire.com/2016/08/18/trump-leads-clinton-by-6/

The link Google found on 8.13.2016 is...

[https:]//usdailywire.com/2016/08/13/election-2016-poll-trump-44-clinton-40/

...which returns an error page, "Oops! That page can’t be found."

But of course, on the 13th, before the poll was taken, was when the title from their now-defunct page, is when Google detected it in their search engine.





And the creator of poll is hiding their identity, which didn't exist prior to 2½ weeks ago.

Face it, you were duped by a bullshit poll by a bullshit pollster.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 21, 2016)

candycorn said:


> AGAIN,
> 
> The poll is giving Trump 25% among Hispanics. *Not going to happen.
> The poll is giving Trump basically as much support among women as HRC gets. Make me laugh harder*
> ...




Actually the LA times poll, had him at like 32% with Hispanics.....so it's possible.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 21, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > AGAIN,
> ...



It’s also possible bigfoot exists….and Elvis is still alive.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 21, 2016)

candycorn said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Ah, so only polls with Clinton ahead are credible...they need like a +12 sample of democrats first, eh?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 21, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



Polls that show him with a quarter of the Hispanic vote and breaking even with women are worthless….just like you.


----------



## Bassman007 (Aug 21, 2016)

candycorn said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


It's also possible that Clinton is paying billions from the Clinton foundation illegal racketeering fund to pay off the major pollsters in order to fool the masses of dumb Americans and that the people are really sick of it as they are catching on and Trump can not lose.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 21, 2016)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



So we're just going to have to take your word for it, eh douche bag?

Not a chance.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Laughing....or you could just follow the links. 

Seriously, you're just burning credibility here. As you're proving that you can't admit when you're wrong. And you lack the capacity to even glean the truth.

All the points we're offering you, all the evidence we're showing you....is shit you should have seen for yourself. 

If you thought. Or asked questions. But you keep desperately searching for the comforting lie. Someone, anyone, to tell you what you want to believe.

So, um....how's that working out for you?


----------



## Skylar (Aug 21, 2016)

Bassman007 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



Or....she's winning. 

Occam's Razor, my friend. Your conspiracy is uselessly complicated, pointlessly elaborate, and gloriously fact free.


----------



## dblack (Aug 21, 2016)

Norman said:


> Ozone said:
> 
> 
> > it's always a good day when the libertarians are beating the undecideds.
> ...



What is libertarian about your mind?


----------



## Skylar (Aug 21, 2016)

dblack said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Ozone said:
> ...



Libertarians are ever hopeful despite the polling numbers?


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


No, ya freak of nature... I gave you links so you can see for yourself. _<smh>_


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 21, 2016)

Skylar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



So now polls dont count, lol.

You are such a loser.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 21, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



A poll concluded on the 17th that was posted on the 13th?

Laughing....explain how that works? *How do you post the results of a poll BEFORE you conduct it? *

From a 'polling agency' that didn't exist before last thursday....and is running a WordPress blog.



> You are such a loser.



The only real question left is.....what hopeless lies are you going to be telling yourself in November?

From what I know of you....I suspect you'll go with the classics and make up claims about a 'rigged election'. Because you clearly can't assimilate evidence into your world view.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 21, 2016)

Skylar said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


The poll was done from the 13th to the 17th and published on the 18th.

There goes your bullshit again already, dork.


----------



## Katzndogz (Aug 22, 2016)

Let's see what the numbers are now that Hilly tried to run over a black man.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 22, 2016)

Skylar said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I did follow your link.  Your Komrade already admitted that it doesn't resolve to an actual page.

As for my credibility, you're the biggest buffoon in the forum, so I hardly think there's any chance that anything you post could damage it


----------



## Skylar (Aug 22, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Except that it wasn't. Google posts the listing date as the 13th. 

Check the thread. We've got screenshots, links, everything. You'll ignore them of course, but don't say we didn't offer you the evidence.

We even tracked down the DNS registry. The URL was purchasd on *August 3rd. *The Way Back Machine has nothing for the website before August 18th. And there's no mention, in any capacity, anywhere on the web of 'US Daily Wire' before August 11th, 2016.

This is a 'polling agency' that didn't exist before last Thursday. Citing a poll that posted its results BEFORE it the poll was conducted. 

Ignore as you will. Ultimately his information isn't for you. But for rational people that use evidence to draw conclusions.


----------



## EatMorChikin (Aug 22, 2016)

Skylar said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



You really need to ask that? Because they put the poll live, so as people vote in it, theres a running tally.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 22, 2016)

Faun said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I saw that the link Skylar posted doesn't resolve to anything.  Further, the item you posted doesn't show up on a the Google search Sklar posted


----------



## Skylar (Aug 22, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> View attachment 86385



Oh, the WordPRess blog says August 18th. But Google contradicts them, showing the poll results posted on August 13th. 

Anyone WordPress user can adjust the posting date of any post. But they can't change Mamma Google. 

Keep those eyes screwed shut, Jim. You always do.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 22, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Except that it wasn't. Google posts the listing date as the 13th.
> 
> Check the thread. We've got screenshots, links, everything. You'll ignore them of course, but don't say we didn't offer you the evidence.



Horseshit.  Google does not determine when something is published, moron.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 22, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...




Says you. I'm more than happy to let the evidence speak for itself. We've presented you with screenshots with captions from your poll posted on the 13th. We've shown you Google results you can check right now, with direct citations.

You ignore it all. A rational person wouldn't. You were conned, Rube.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 22, 2016)

Skylar said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 86385
> ...


Fuck Google, fuck Zuckerberg and fuck your stupidity.

No one is falling for your bullshit.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 22, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Says you. I'm more than happy to let the evidence speak for itself. We've presented you with screenshots with captions from your poll posted on the 13th. We've shown you Google results you can check right now, with direct citations.
> 
> You ignore it all. A rational person wouldn't. You were conned, Rube.



You have no evidence you are just lying like a Democrat.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 22, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Except that it wasn't. Google posts the listing date as the 13th.
> ...



Bullshit. It lists a date when the page was published right next to the search results.


*Polling « U.S. DAILY WIRE*
https://*usdailywire*.com/category/polling/
*Aug 13, 2016 -* A new _USDW_ telephone and online survey finds Republican nominee Donald Trump expanding his lead with forty-four percent (44%) support ...

US Daily Wire - Google Search

That's third from the top. So riddle me this: *How did Google record the polling results on August 13th....when the poll wasn't conducted until August 17th?*

And from a 'polling agency' that didn't exist until last Thursday.

Laughing....damn, Jim. You're *so* desperate to find anyone to tell you the lies you want to hear that you'll ignore any red flag, no matter how enormous, to cling to it.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 22, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Says you. I'm more than happy to let the evidence speak for itself. We've presented you with screenshots with captions from your poll posted on the 13th. We've shown you Google results you can check right now, with direct citations.
> ...



Says you. The links, screenshots and DNS entry info say otherwise. *Google has the poll result captions from August 13th. 

The poll wasn't conducted until August 17th. *

You lose again. But then, you lost the moment you abdicated reason for the comfortable lie. As Confirmation Bias isn't your friend.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 22, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> That poll has Hillary Clinton winning women by ONE point.  The latest YouGov poll on realclear has Clinton winning women by FOURTEEN points.  Somebody is very wrong.


Women want security. When ISIS Founder Killary proves that she will endanger national security as she has time and time again and when she launches a war against the police that protect our communities, women don't feel very secure. 

If vote-for-my-vag is her only selling point, she's going to come up short on the female vote.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 22, 2016)

It is right here, loser, in plain letters.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 22, 2016)

Ned Beatty posted a fake poll?  I'm shocked.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 22, 2016)

Skylar said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


So obviously Google fucked up yet again, so what?


----------



## Skylar (Aug 22, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > That poll has Hillary Clinton winning women by ONE point.  The latest YouGov poll on realclear has Clinton winning women by FOURTEEN points.  Somebody is very wrong.
> ...



ISIS *founder*?

Wow. So if Trump says it, you just plug it right in, no thoughts, no questions.

Good luck with that.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 22, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Laughing....so your latest working theory is that GOOGLE is wrong, and you're right? What do you think the odds are of that?

Damn, Jim. You're raising desperate willful ignorance to an art form. I'm gonna be reminding of this in November.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 22, 2016)

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Obama's incompetence, along with Hillary's led to the establishment of ISIS.

So they played a crucial role  in establishing/founding ISIS as they could have destroyed it early on but did not.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 22, 2016)

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Right. It's just now been discovered that ISIS found its opportunity because of the gross incompetence of Obama/Killary. Nobody understood this until Trump said something. Idiot.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 22, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Laughing....so your latest working theory is that GOOGLE is wrong, and you're right? What do you think the odds are of that?
> 
> Damn, Jim. You're raising desperate willful ignorance to an art form. I'm gonna be reminding of this in November.


lolol, you really are an idiot.

Google is wrong and the people that published their own poll are right about when they publlished their own poll.

roflmao

You Dimbocrats are truly getting desperate.

Oh, yeah, this is kind of like you claim that the leader after the conventions in August won the last 16 out of 16 elections, which was total bullshit too, loser.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 22, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



How specifically? Remembering of course that I've got Trump right here in 2007 insisting that we should 'declare victory and leave'. And Obama didn't leave until 2011.

So tell us more about the 'incompetence'. 

As clearly the topic of the thread has you running scared and you're desperate to change the topic as quickly as possible.

How's that working out for you?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 22, 2016)

Skylar said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Trump was not President in 2010, dickless, Obama was and Obama could have  destroyed ISIS and he fucked up because he was smoking too much crack instead of doing his god damned job.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 22, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Laughing....so your latest working theory is that GOOGLE is wrong, and you're right? What do you think the odds are of that?
> ...



There is no poll, the site just came up, it's a wordpress blog of all things and they have no past polls to show.  'USDailyWire.com', never heard of them.  

Hell, just look at the categories on there site:


Approval
Clinton
Election 2016
Polling
Trump
All of which take you to a total of 2 articles, because that's all the site has. It's obviously a con job.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 22, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Laughing....so your latest working theory is that GOOGLE is wrong, and you're right? What do you think the odds are of that?
> ...



Any wordpress blogger can change the posting date of a post.

Beginner's Guide: How to Back Date Your WordPress Posts

This is WordPress 101. *But they can't backdate the Google record of their post.* And your working theory_ is that its GOOGLE that's wrong?

Laughing....really?_

Um, no. Google has a record of the polling caption on August 13th.....from a poll that wasn't competed until the 17th.

This from a 'polling agency' that didn't exist until last Thursday. And you're so desperate to be lied to....that you're ignoring it all.

Good luck with that


----------



## Skylar (Aug 22, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



No one has ever heard of them. They didn't exist until August 11th. They didn't even buy the URL for their website until August 3rd.

And if you look for US Daily Wire in any search engine.....there's no mention in any context, from any website, anywhere.....until August 11th. Even the WayBackMachine has no record of them before August 18th.

*But the Rubes want to be lied to.* So they'll just keep ignoring these enormous red flags.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 22, 2016)

Skylar said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



I have to wonder whether they really believe all of this or just want to have something to post, perhaps it depends on the individual.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 22, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Laughing.....so if its leaving 'too early' in 2011 was 'incompetent', then wouldn't have leaving in 2007 been even more incompetent?

Remember, 'declaring victory and leaving' was Trump's game plan in 2007. And this is the man whose judgement you're lauding.
*
You literally have to ignore Trump on ISIS to believe Trump on ISIS. *Its like watching a dog chase its own tail.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 22, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



They believe. The entire Trump fiasco is the product of careful cultivation by the GOP in training their constituency that feelings trump evidence. That belief is more important that facts. For the last 15 years.

So the folks doubling down on willful ignorance and confirmation bias this election season.....have been weaned on GOP conspiracy theories and abdicated critical thinking skills *years ago*.

And those chickens are coming home to roost for the GOP. King Birther has undone a decades worth of outreach for groups the GOP *desperately* needs. And its not like this is over in November. The same idiots that elected trump to be their nominee will be voting in every GOP primary after.

They're fucked for at least a decade. With the cancer being their own constituency.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 22, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



Obama's not running for president this year. Nor did Hillary determine our Iraq pull out schedule.

And Trump, u*sing the judgment that your ilk laud*, called for a pull out 4 full years before Obama actually left.

*So you ignore Trump on ISIS.....to believe Trump on ISIS. *Jesus, Jim....you've really hurt yourself and your capacity to critical think with this Trump thing.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 22, 2016)

Skylar said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Oh, I agree, demographically speaking Trump was the worst thing they needed right now and it's only going to get worse.  Do you pander to your base that pushed everyone else away or do you look for a fresh audience knowing your existing (though shrinking) base will go elsewhere?  Yep, for President I say about a decade or more they will be the underdogs.

But, it's really the fault of moderate Republicans for lying to this horde of dipshits, pandering to their fears for decades only to ignore them after the election is over.  Couldn't of happened to a nicer bunch.

At least they've finally buried Reagan, face down, in a shallow grave.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lol, this thread was started yesterday, the 21st, and yet the Google date on it is still Aug 13, dumbass. The date Google is displaying is the date of the cahed version and that could have simply been a published blank page in preparation for the poll results. It no more proves the poll to be invalid than it proves this trhead began nine days ago, morons.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 22, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Obama's not running for president this year. Nor did Hillary determine our Iraq pull out schedule.
> 
> And Trump, u*sing the judgment that your ilk laud*, called for a pull out 4 full years before Obama actually left.
> 
> *So you ignore Trump on ISIS.....to believe Trump on ISIS. *Jesus, Jim....you've really hurt yourself and your capacity to critical think with this Trump thing.


Lol, Obama is the POTUS now, and he does not have to be running to be relevant to his screw ups in the Middle East.

You libtards are getting hugely desperate when you make asinine claims like that one.

And had we withdrawn after the invasion with the Baathist party still intact, there would have been no ISIS, doofus, and that is what Trump called for.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 22, 2016)

Skylar said:


> No one has ever heard of them. They didn't exist until August 11th. They didn't even buy the URL for their website until August 3rd.
> 
> And if you look for US Daily Wire in any search engine.....there's no mention in any context, from any website, anywhere.....until August 11th. Even the WayBackMachine has no record of them before August 18th.
> 
> *But the Rubes want to be lied to.* So they'll just keep ignoring these enormous red flags.


Lol, classic argument from ignorance; you didnt know of them so they cant be legit and their poll cant be legit; roflmao


----------



## JQPublic1 (Aug 22, 2016)

Norman said:


> Trump is the better candidate by far, not surprising that Americans would be smart.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 22, 2016)

JQPublic1 said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is the better candidate by far, not surprising that Americans would be smart.
> ...


Hillary does not have the stamina of a super anything other than a super bribe taking power mongering witch.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 22, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Lol, this thread was started yesterday, the 21st, and yet the Google date on it is still Aug 13, dumbass. The date Google is displaying is the date of the cahed version and that could have simply been a published blank page in preparation for the poll results. It no more proves the poll to be invalid than it proves this trhead began nine days ago, morons.
> 
> View attachment 86389



Hate to break it to you, the site is fake.  There is nothing about it resembling a legitimate polling firm.  Wordpress?  Absolutely zero history?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 22, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol, this thread was started yesterday, the 21st, and yet the Google date on it is still Aug 13, dumbass. The date Google is displaying is the date of the cahed version and that could have simply been a published blank page in preparation for the poll results. It no more proves the poll to be invalid than it proves this trhead began nine days ago, morons.
> ...


Awwww, it shows Hillary losing so it cant be legit!

Boo hoo hooo!


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 22, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...



There have been polls before showing Clinton is losing, that's not the issue.

It's that there is literally no record, it's an amateur job using wordpress.  We have no idea who runs this place, no contact at all, if it claimed Clinton was in the lead I still wouldn't buy it.

Leave it to morons to defend trash.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 22, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> It's that there is literally no record, it's an amateur job using wordpress.  We have no idea who runs this place, no contact at all, if it claimed Clinton was in the lead I still wouldn't buy it.
> 
> Leave it to morons to defend trash.


Oh horse shit, these people are not amateurs.

Besides the Aug 13 date is the date of the Polling page, not the poll itself which is a different page.  That is why it is saying Aug 13 as it was updated since the two Aug 11 stories that preceded the specific poll.

The August 13 link:  Polling « U.S. DAILY WIRE

The Aug 18th link: Trump Leads Clinton by 6


Notice that they are different pages?

You libtards are really choking on your bile lately.  You need to save some for the next 10 weeks.


----------



## AntonToo (Aug 22, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Obama's incompetence, along with Hillary's led to the establishment of ISIS.
> 
> So they played a crucial role  in establishing/founding ISIS as they could have destroyed it early on but did not.



Even Trump has by now gave up this nonsense and said he was just making a joke about ISIS being founded by Obama. 

Guess who's the butt of that joke...It's you, the idiot Trumpster that still takes that clown seriously, defending his clown grade bullshit like the good lemming you are.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 22, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > It's that there is literally no record, it's an amateur job using wordpress.  We have no idea who runs this place, no contact at all, if it claimed Clinton was in the lead I still wouldn't buy it.
> ...



I'm not arguing the cache date, I never have.  I'm saying this 'company' has no record of anything, they simply popped in overnight.  They literally have only 2 stories on their wordpress site and nothing more.  They are bogus and what you'll find is they will be completely ignored because they are fake.


----------



## AntonToo (Aug 22, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> I'm not arguing the cache date, I never have.  I'm saying this 'company' has no record of anything, they simply popped in overnight.  They literally have only 2 stories on their wordpress site and nothing more.  They are bogus and what you'll find is they will be completely ignored because they are fake.



I heard a joke once about being fooled multiple times.

Shame on you Jim.


----------



## Political Junky (Aug 22, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Suck on it, douche bags!
> 
> Trump Leads Clinton by 6​
> _A new USDW telephone and online survey finds Republican nominee Donald Trump expanding his lead to six point with forty-four percent (44%) support to Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton’s thirty-eight (38%). Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson pulled in seven percent (7%), with five percent (5%) backing Green Party candidate Jill Stein. Another six percent (6%) remain undecided. Trump has a 14 point lead among men, only 1 down among women! The Survey, conducted August 13-17, was a sample of 1,405 likely voters, of which 475 were Democrats (34%), 462 were Republicans (33%), and 468 were Independent or Other (33%)._​


Someone had to search for that odd poll.


----------



## Dana7360 (Aug 22, 2016)

Skylar said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...






This was the same garbage that was passed off by the far right in 2012 before the election. 

They will use the same excuse they used in 2012 for losing. It was all those people who like to get "free stuff" from the government.

I asked back then where I go to get all this "free stuff" but none of the right wingers could tell me.

They are only lying to themselves. Which will guarantee that they will not change and continue to lose nation wide elections.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 22, 2016)

It gets stranger.

Here is a deleted page from their site, with different dates, different results and they make no mention of it anymore....why is that?

Election 2016 Poll:  Trump 43, Clinton 41


----------



## Skylar (Aug 22, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> It gets stranger.
> 
> Here is a deleted page from their site, with different dates, different results and they make no mention of it anymore....why is that?
> 
> Election 2016 Poll:  Trump 43, Clinton 41



They pulled the poll. When you click on their own polling link, you get this:

"No Page Found"

https://usdailywire.com/2016/08/08/trump-43-clinton-41/

My best guess? An undergraduate study to see how many reposts, backlinks and conservative support they can get on a made up poll.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 22, 2016)

HappyJoy said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...



Its worse that lying to them. They've actively worked to erode their capacity for critical thinking. From Vince Foster to Global Warming to Evolution to the Birther Conspiracy, they've been feeding their constituency the 'go with your gut, ignore the elites' mantra for decades. They're eroded their constituency's capacity _to reason._

You have an entire generation of conservatives who literally think that repeating a talking point they heard on the radio is having some understanding of an issue. Confirmation Bias, Willful Ignorance and Argument from Ignorance are what passes for reasoned thought in this group.

*You can't unteach that shit. *That's a genie that will not go back in the bottle. As once you've convinced someone to ignore evidence and focus on their emotions......_what evidence can you use to turn their brain back on?_

They're baked_, _made impervious to evidence or reason by the thorough brainwashing that has left no trace of the 'stain' of critical thinking skills behind. 

And they aren't going *anywhere*. The GOP is fucked.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Aug 22, 2016)

oreo said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Excusing criminality because she didn't have INTENT is the biggest load of horseshit ever given.   People have been trying to use that excuse ever since and not succeeded.  Why do you suppose that is? 

A judge ordered her to answer questions under oath.  We'll get the truth from her or will have a perjury conviction.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Aug 22, 2016)

Polls are tightening after this last great week for Trump.  He's leading Hillary by 1 point now.  The Clinton Foundation is destroying her candidacy. Clintons are being told they must get rid of the Foundation.  Colon Powell is calling her out as a liar for saying he told her to use a private email server.  

Eventually the public will call her out for being a liar too as we show proof of it with every campaign ad we make.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Aug 22, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> In October I'm going to point this thread out as the perfect example why you Republicans are liars and have no credibility.


In October don't be surprised if ISIS attacks somewhere against the United States.  ISIS wants all out war but Hillary won't give it to them, so they want her to lose. If  we are attacked in a major way, Clinton will lose the election because the Obama/Clinton Regime refuses to fight against Islamic terrorism.  They won't even call it that.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Aug 22, 2016)

Photos of Clinton rallies are doctored to make it look like there are more people than there really are.  She has rallies in high school gyms while Trump fills arenas. With 10s of thousands.  The energy is on Trump's side.  The DNC side is not enthusiastic for Hillary and her rallies are proof.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 22, 2016)

AvgGuyIA said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Didn't you say the exact same thing about Benghazi.....and her email server? 

Or was that someone else?


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


It shows up for me on three different devices. That means you're either lying or stupid to not see it.

You'll note this image is a *screen shot * from my PC.


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Except that it wasn't. Google posts the listing date as the 13th.
> ...


Thanks for admitting you're ignorant to how Google works.


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Holyfuckingshit! 

Zuckerberg is the CEO of *Facebook*, not Google. <smh>


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2016)

AvgGuyIA said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > In October I'm going to point this thread out as the perfect example why you Republicans are liars and have no credibility.
> ...


You're a nut. Ya know that, right?

Hillary Clinton: I'll say the words 'radical Islamism' - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dana7360 said:


> This was the same garbage that was passed off by the far right in 2012 before the election.
> 
> They will use the same excuse they used in 2012 for losing. It was all those people who like to get "free stuff" from the government.
> 
> ...


Lol, you look even more stupid when you do these mental pratfalls and pretend to not understand what people are talking about when they speak of 'free stuff'.

Are you that stupid?  They  are talking about welfare, grants, set asides, earmarks for the patronage system and corporate welfare.

Maybe you can go back to high school and take a remedial course on how to do research and think?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 22, 2016)

Skylar said:


> They pulled the poll. When you click on their own polling link, you get this:
> 
> "No Page Found"
> 
> ...


They didnt pull anything, moron, they put it on their home page.

U.S. DAILY WIRE

Again, another libtard fell down and cant get up like their party's nominee.


----------



## AntonToo (Aug 22, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> U.S. DAILY WIRE
> 
> Again, another libtard fell down and cant get up like their party's nominee.



Listen, dumbass, here are FACTS:

RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - General Election: Trump vs. Clinton

Can you deal with them?

Donnie prides himself on winning but that will not last much longer. He will lose, bad.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 22, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Its worse that lying to them. They've actively worked to erode their capacity for critical thinking. From Vince Foster to Global Warming to Evolution to the Birther Conspiracy, they've been feeding their constituency the 'go with your gut, ignore the elites' mantra for decades. They're eroded their constituency's capacity _to reason._
> 
> You have an entire generation of conservatives who literally think that repeating a talking point they heard on the radio is having some understanding of an issue. Confirmation Bias, Willful Ignorance and Argument from Ignorance are what passes for reasoned thought in this group.
> 
> ...



You claimed that the nominee in the lead after the two parties had their conventions ALWAYS won, 16 out of the last 16 elections. That was total bullshit and I proved it was.

You claimed that Googles date given for a cached web page somehow proved the poll was not legit, but I disproved that one two showing a similar date for a thread started a week after Google dated it, and I showed where the date you looked at was for the list page for the polls and not for the poll itself. Again, you engaged in wishful thinking.

Then today you claimed that they pulled the poll because you couldnt find it at the old link! lol, and again I had to hold your hand and show you that it was moved to the home page, but you want so badly to believe the poll is illegit you will just make up some other bullshit.

So it is with incredulous irony that you post that Trump supporters cant think critically,  eroded a capacity to reason when you still dont understand arguments I have posted that are totally rational, such as how the difference in the GOP candidate of 2012 should not lead anyone to think the campaign of 2016 will be similar in polling or anything else.

Now tell us how the Democrats, who have gradually lost one governorship and state house after another since Obamas election, are the inevitable party of the future!

You are a wishful thinking Democrat hack.


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > They pulled the poll. When you click on their own polling link, you get this:
> ...


Nowhere on the page you linked does it refefence either their purported 8/7 poll or their 8/12 poll. Both pages which have since been taken down.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 22, 2016)

Faun said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


Just let them keep talking.

Republicans Set To Lose Senate Control


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 22, 2016)

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Are you confused as to who was president at the time and getting daily national security briefs when he bothered to listen to them?

Or are you just confused in general? Which is it?


----------



## Skylar (Aug 22, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



And when Trump got his first national security briefing, the first thing he did *was shit on the intel community and question their reliability.*

This from a man that insisted that he knows more about ISIS than the generals do. 

As the Khan family blunder and musical chairs in his campaign demonstrate......the only person Trump lists to is Trump. And he has no idea what he's doing.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Aug 22, 2016)

Skylar said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Actually the first thing he did was shit on Obama for not taking national security more seriously. 

Stop lying, leftists!


----------



## Skylar (Aug 22, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Its worse that lying to them. They've actively worked to erode their capacity for critical thinking. From Vince Foster to Global Warming to Evolution to the Birther Conspiracy, they've been feeding their constituency the 'go with your gut, ignore the elites' mantra for decades. They're eroded their constituency's capacity _to reason._
> ...



Laughing.....no you didn't. You cited polls from OCTOBER. Where I claimed that the polling in August, in the weeks after the convention had predicted the winner of the popular vote 16 of the last 16 elections.

Remember all your babble about my 'voodoo' time period? That's not proving me wrong. That's you rejecting my standards because you couldn't disprove it.

*I even used your example, citing Reagan's August polling numbers where he was leading. 
*
So you ignored your own example, and 'reimagined' the conversation to meet what you want to believe. You realize that lying to yourself isn't going to change November in the slightest, right?



> You claimed that Googles date given for a cached web page somehow proved the poll was not legit, but I disproved that one two showing a similar date for a thread started a week after Google dated it, and I showed where the date you looked at was for the list page for the polls and not for the poll itself. Again, you engaged in wishful thinking.


Dude, the 'polling agency' you're claiming to cite didn't exist before August 11th. With Google citing citations on their August 17th 'poll' on August 13th.

You've been had.

*Your 'polling agency' is a WordPress blog made up about 2 weeks ago.* And yet because they say what you want them to say, you believe them.

Again, lying to yourself isn't going to change anything, Jim. Confirmation bias is a shit basis of reasoning. And its literally the entirety of your argument.

......Unless you'd like to check Reagan's August polling numbers again. No? I didn't think so.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 22, 2016)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


So Trump didn't say this after his first national security breifing?



> Interviewer: Do you trust intelligence?
> 
> Trump: “Not so much from the people that have been doing it for our country. I mean, look what’s happened over the last 10 years, look what’s happened over the years. It’s been catastrophic....
> 
> ...



This from a man that insisted we should have 'declared victory and leave' Iraq in 2007. That he has more military training that a lot of people in the military because he want to military school. And that he knows more about ISIS than the generals do.

The only person Trump listens to is Trump. And Trump doesn't know what the fuck he's doing.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 22, 2016)

Skylar said:


> Laughing.....no you didn't. You cited polls from OCTOBER. Where I claimed that the polling in August, in the weeks after the convention had predicted the winner of the popular vote 16 of the last 16 elections.


This is just too easy, roflmao.

I invite anyone to read and see what I said, and that I obviously did not take my facts from October, but instead after the conventions of both parties.

Fox News says that Polls dont matter.  Dana Perino's mind is blown






Gallup Presidential Election Trial-Heat Trends, 1936-2008

Poor Skylar, do you need a soothie?


----------



## Skylar (Aug 22, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Laughing.....no you didn't. You cited polls from OCTOBER. Where I claimed that the polling in August, in the weeks after the convention had predicted the winner of the popular vote 16 of the last 16 elections.
> ...



*Laughing....you just proved me right again.* I said that the polling in August in the weeks after the conventions has accurately predicted the popular vote winner in the last 16 of 16 elections.

And you graciously post a poll that puts Reagan up in August of 1980. *Validating my point and following the pattern I described exactly.  *

The funniest part? You just claimed that your validation of my theory.....disproves my theory. Its watching a dog chase its own tail.


----------



## hazlnut (Aug 22, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Suck on it, douche bags!
> 
> Trump Leads Clinton by 6​
> _A new USDW telephone and online survey finds Republican nominee Donald Trump expanding his lead to six point with forty-four percent (44%) support to Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton’s thirty-eight (38%). Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson pulled in seven percent (7%), with five percent (5%) backing Green Party candidate Jill Stein. Another six percent (6%) remain undecided. Trump has a 14 point lead among men, only 1 down among women! The Survey, conducted August 13-17, was a sample of 1,405 likely voters, of which 475 were Democrats (34%), 462 were Republicans (33%), and 468 were Independent or Other (33%)._​




6 what?

Assholes?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 22, 2016)

Skylar said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



roflmao, no it does not validate your claim, idiot since the Democrats that year did  not end their convention until August 14th. So it is the Dem 39% GOP 38% polling data point that fits your claim, not the one from BEFORE the Democratic convention.


Lol, do you ever wonder why I like responding to your idiots posts?

roflmao


I have to go do some more chores, so go ahead and claim victory again, loser. I will simply straighten out when I get back anyway.

This shit is fun.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Aug 22, 2016)

oreo said:


> ed out of several battleground states already, as their polling data is showing her with double digit leads. They are now campaigning in RED states. That's what


What America is watching is your candidate not holding rallies anymore because she draws less than 200 people to high school gyms.  Trump is going to point out that Hillary thinks she has won already and doesn't need to campaign anymore.  I love over confidence.  It affects her supporter who will rightfully claim she doesn't need their vote.  Republicans hate Hilary so much, they will crawl thru glass to get to the polls.


----------



## BlackAsCoal (Aug 22, 2016)

*Donald Trump’s new favorite poll is way out of step with the polling average. But why?*

In addition to some further afield tweets sent out by Donald Trump on Monday morning, the Republican presidential nominee retweeted someone who'd seized upon an unusual bit of good news: A poll showing Trump in the lead.

Trump's interest in tweeting out poll numbers has waned in recent weeks, thanks to his poll numbers doing the same. For two weeks between Aug. 1 and Aug. 16, Trump didn't tweet any poll numbers _at all_, a remarkable shift from the poll-happy candidate we saw throughout the Republican primary. The one he tweeted on the 16th didn't even show him with a lead.

But this new one does.

*The LA Times Presidential Election Daybreak Poll*

So why does the Times/USC poll consistently show Trump doing better than other surveys? Earlier this month, the New York Times' Nate Cohn pointed out a unique part of the poll's methodology. The poll is a panel of 3,200 people, who the Times and USC continually poll over the course of the election. Those 3,000 people (only about a seventh of whom are actually polled each day) were asked who they voted for in 2012, and the results are weighted to reflect that.

The possible problem here is that people often misremember how they voted. This was afairly big issue after the 2008 election when people were more likely to say they voted for Obama than polling suggested. There has been research conducted into why it happens, noting that it's usually the winner who more people remember having backed. Call it Woodstock syndrome: People like to say that they were on board with the popular thing even if they weren't.

But there's one other big number that is worth noting. Asked who they think will win the race, 54 percent of respondents say that they think Clinton is the most likely winner. That question -- who people think will win -- has been shown to have advantages in predicting the outcome of the election.

The top-line, though -- the number that Trump loves -- shows him with a lead.* It's the only poll that shows that result,* and the poll average continues to show Clinton with a big lead. We likely won't know for sure if the Times/USC numbers are the better ones until Nov. 8.
Donald Trump’s new favorite poll is way out of step with the polling average. But why?


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Aug 22, 2016)

Skylar said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


We can't count on the corrupt Obama DOJ to indict her for committing perjury, we'll have to wait for Attry General  Giuliani to lock her ass up in Leavenworth.

It is a crying shame we have to refer to our government institutions as being corrupt.  The FBI, the Dept of Justice, the Pentagon, the State Department in particular under Hullary's control.  This all leads up to our sacred Office of President with the Obama being the ring leader of corruption.   It's disgusting to be American for the past 8 years.  God help us if this corruption continues with a Hillary presidency.  She is another Evita Peron


----------



## oreo (Aug 22, 2016)

AvgGuyIA said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > ed out of several battleground states already, as their polling data is showing her with double digit leads. They are now campaigning in RED states. That's what
> ...




You can run up that tree all you want--but the truth is right here.
RealClearPolitics - Election 2016 - General Election: Trump vs. Clinton


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


So lemme get this straight....

1980: Following the RNC, Reagan was up by 16. Following the DNC convention, Carter was up by 1.

Reagan won the election.

2016: Following the RNC, Trump is up by 1. Following the DNC, Hillary is up by as many as 12, according to one poll; averages at about 8 points up.

Hillary wins the election then, right?


----------



## Rexx Taylor (Aug 22, 2016)

should be more like 60 at this point


----------



## oreo (Aug 22, 2016)

Faun said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...




The media actually kept  that election tight all the way up until election night.  In fact--they were within the margin of error 2-3 points 3 days before the election, and of course Reagan won in a landslide election.






2016--and according to the below state chart article this will be similar to the result, just color Arizona & Georgia blue, because Hillary Clinton is leading in those states.
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...frAMnzI_5wwji3TZagLNJlVH-7LpoPPjzU_isVo9G02Dc

You wanted Trump, now you OWN it.
You Wanted Trump, You’ve Got Him | The American Spectator


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2016)

oreo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Actually ... Hillary is leading in a lot more states than just those two...


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Aug 22, 2016)

Faun said:


> So lemme get this straight....
> 
> 1980: Following the RNC, Reagan was up by 16. Following the DNC convention, Carter was up by 1.
> 
> ...



No doofus because Reality doesnt work that way. This is a separate election from previous elections with different candidates in a different economic and political environment.

You sound like some degenerate gambler rattling on about his 'sure to win system'.  lol




oreo said:


> The media actually kept  that election tight all the way up until election night.  In fact--they were within the margin of error 2-3 points 3 days before the election, and of course Reagan won in a landslide election.



That is horse shit.

Gallup Oct. 13, 1980: Poll Says Carter 44%, Reagan 40% – Texas Insider

_Then came more hard punches. On Oct. 13, Gallup put the race nationally at Carter 44%, Reagan 40%. The bottom appeared to fall out two weeks later when a new national Gallup poll had Carter 47%, Reagan 39%.

That produced more than a few empty chairs in phone banks across Texas. But most volunteers, grim and stoic, hung on, determined to stay until the bitter end. Only Election Day was not so bitter. Reagan carried all 10 of the Times’ battleground states and defeated Mr. Carter by nearly 10 points._


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > So lemme get this straight....
> ...


Yeah ... I'm worried ... 

... see Post #182

[edit] oops ... looks like those were older results when Hillary still needed another 14 electoral votes to reach that magic 270.

.... here are the latest results ...


----------



## Mertex (Aug 22, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Suck on it, douche bags!
> 
> Trump Leads Clinton by 6​
> _A new USDW telephone and online survey finds Republican nominee Donald Trump expanding his lead to six point with forty-four percent (44%) support to Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton’s thirty-eight (38%). Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson pulled in seven percent (7%), with five percent (5%) backing Green Party candidate Jill Stein. Another six percent (6%) remain undecided. Trump has a 14 point lead among men, only 1 down among women! The Survey, conducted August 13-17, was a sample of 1,405 likely voters, of which 475 were Democrats (34%), 462 were Republicans (33%), and 468 were Independent or Other (33%)._​





Bwahahahaha....dream on.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 23, 2016)

Mertex said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Suck on it, douche bags!
> ...




Brilliant retort!  . . . . . . . .  for you.


----------



## HappyJoy (Aug 23, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You've come to posting fake polls, what else is this thread but the wishful thinking of your average Trump supporter who relies on conspiracy and alt right websites to make himself feel better about Trump.

What you should be focusing in on are real polls that are actually showing some tightening in the race, why are you ignoring that for this crap?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 23, 2016)

Clinton is ahead by 8 in the latest poll.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Can't handle the truth? 

Clinton's Big Lead Sticks as Voters Doubt Trump's Temperament


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 25, 2016)

konradv said:


> The poll under represents Democrats and Independents and over represents Republicans.



Sounds like reverse S.O.P.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Aug 25, 2016)

oreo said:


> prove me wrong



You're supporting Hillary? You couldn't be more wrong. You should reexamine your life.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2016)

oreo said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > JimBowie1958 said:
> ...


Good article....unfortunately Trump supporters don't care much about all the negatives on Trump.  He threw out red meat to them when he voiced his racist attitude, made fun of the handicapped reporters, etc., because that's the kind of President they want...one that speaks their language...one who says "they can go fuck themselves" on National TV, no matter if it's on prime time and children are watching....those are his supporters.


----------



## oreo (Aug 25, 2016)

Mertex said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Agree--I have young Grandchildren 10 & 7 that are scared to death of Donald Trump.  And when kids are afraid of someone it's time to sit up and take notice.  It's not out of anything I have told them it's just what they have seen on T.V.

He is the most incompetent, unqualified, dangerous candidate this nation has ever had. He's an absolute disgrace to the Republican party.
Donald Trump is a unique threat to American democracy


----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2016)

Norman said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...




You are the one that is saying the FBI director is lying....as usual, in your desperate attempt to spin the facts.

*Hillary Clinton did not lie to FBI investigators during their probe into her use of a private server as secretary of state,* FBI Director James Comey testified Thursday.

*"We have no basis to conclude she lied to the FBI," Comey told House Oversight Chairman Jason Chaffetz (R-Utah) during one of the hearing's opening exchanges.*
Comey: Clinton did not lie to the FBI


----------



## oreo (Aug 25, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...




You know you're dealing with Reich wingers that are suffering from OCDD (Obsessive Clinton Derangement Disorder).  

They have been stuffed full of Clinton conspiracy theories enough to fill the capital building from floor to ceiling. 25 years of 3 or more daily hours of Reich wing hyperbole, 1/2 truths, misconceptions from Reich wing talk radio, and those on FOX News have created this unique mental disorder.
Dear Hillary: How Very Dare You!


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Aug 25, 2016)

oreo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...




Please you guys had Bush derangement syndrome.....fucking nuts...and Trump is in your head, rent free.


And you think Hillary told the truth to.thw American people.

Nobody gives a.fuck what Comey said about her FBI interview....why?  There is no record of it......but he did say she lied to all of us....several times.....


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2016)

This election is shaping up to be a landslide...


----------



## Siete (Aug 25, 2016)

oreo said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...




my 4 year old grandchild hates him ... lol


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 25, 2016)

Mertex said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



And Hillary supporters want a liar and a criminal, someone who will sell them out to the highest bidder.  Leftwing reporters can go fuck themselves.  Why should any American care whether Trump offended one of them?  They offend me every hour of every day.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 25, 2016)

Siete said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



I'm sure that's without any coaching from you or his parents, right?


----------



## konradv (Aug 25, 2016)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > The poll under represents Democrats and Independents and over represents Republicans.
> ...


The only way Trump gets a lead, finagling the numbers.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 25, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Po' baby, want a crying towel? Need the diaper changed? LOL


----------



## Siete (Aug 25, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...




"he makes ugly faces" ... 


her dad is a Fox News Trumpbot

when shes at my house we watch the aquarium ... no room for politics with a 4 year old.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 25, 2016)

And......the US Daily Wire just shut down.

Protected Blog › Log in

_This site is marked private by its owner. If you would like to view it, you’ll need two things:
_

_A WordPress.com account. Don’t have an account? All you need is an email address and password — register here!_
_Permission from the site owner. Once you've created an account, log in and revisit this screen to request an invite._
_If you already have both of these, great! Log in here:_




Once again, The Rube falls for another load of comforting pro-Trump horseshit that turns out to be.....

.....wait for it....

Horseshit.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 25, 2016)

Rozman said:


> I have seen Trump up by at least 15 points....
> In some states 27.....
> 
> What the hell happened?....
> ...


The pollsters didn't "get it wrong".
They are relying on methodology that is now obsolete. And they know it. They are a dying industry. And they know it.  In four years not a single traditional polling model will be used by any of the few surviving polling companies.
 Cell  phones and social media killed traditional polling.
 The hilarious part is the stupid LIB controlled MSM is frantically attempting to use traditional polling to 'spin' for Hillary.
The assholes are in for a HUUUUUUGE! surprise. Only they are not. DNC insiders know very well what the 'real' polls' are saying about Hillary's chances. Like fucking Zero!
Watch for Biden to be sent to the mound within a month before it's way too late.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 25, 2016)

konradv said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Suck on it, douche bags!  Trump Leads Clinton by 6
> ...


So you are now admitting 'polls' are skewed depending on the architecture of the poll and the demographic polled.
Thanks.
You're getting somewhere finally.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 25, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen Trump up by at least 15 points....
> ...



Cell phones and social media were around in 2012 too. And yet Nate Silver absolutely nailed the election, calling the popular vote within 2%, the electoral count within 20, every state, every congressional race, every senate race save one.

If polling has no accuracy.....how do you account for Nate Silver's stunning accuracy?


----------



## mamooth (Aug 25, 2016)

Well, the majority of the 2012 polls were biased a bit, in favor of Romney.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 25, 2016)

NYcarbineer said:


> That poll has Hillary Clinton winning women by ONE point.  The latest YouGov poll on realclear has Clinton winning women by FOURTEEN points.  Somebody is very wrong.


At the end of the day women want JOBS so their children can live a decent normal life.
I find it hard to believe any sane woman would want a career criminal, enabler of Bill's sexual predations, lying  1%er bull dycke schank as President. No matter how many times the corrupt LIB MSM tells them the first president with a 8888 will make their children's lives better.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 25, 2016)

Skylar said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...


How Nate Silver Failed To Predict Trump


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 25, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Nate Silver Said Donald Trump Had No Shot. Where Did He Go Wrong?


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 25, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > That poll has Hillary Clinton winning women by ONE point.  The latest YouGov poll on realclear has Clinton winning women by FOURTEEN points.  Somebody is very wrong.
> ...


If they want jobs then they surely won't vote for the person who outsources to other countries and brings foreign workers to America.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 25, 2016)

Tell me when you want me to stop putting up examples of how badly Silver fucked up. Silver is using outdated polling models.


----------



## konradv (Aug 25, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Good polls reflect reality.  The one in the OP is skewed to get a desired result.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 25, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



So you consider 2012 where he picked 50 of 50 States, 534 of 535 members of congress, the popular vote within 2% and the electoral college within 20 to be random chance?

Would you like to calculate the odds of anyone being able to do that randomly. Spoiler Alert: We're gonna need exponents.


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 25, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Suck on it, douche bags!
> 
> Trump Leads Clinton by 6​
> _A new USDW telephone and online survey finds Republican nominee Donald Trump expanding his lead to six point with forty-four percent (44%) support to Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton’s thirty-eight (38%). Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson pulled in seven percent (7%), with five percent (5%) backing Green Party candidate Jill Stein. Another six percent (6%) remain undecided. Trump has a 14 point lead among men, only 1 down among women! The Survey, conducted August 13-17, was a sample of 1,405 likely voters, of which 475 were Democrats (34%), 462 were Republicans (33%), and 468 were Independent or Other (33%)._​



Can't even find a link?


----------



## Skylar (Aug 25, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen Trump up by at least 15 points....
> ...



So why were you citing polls as late as *last month* when Trump was leading....but now insist that polls have no validity? 

And as an aside, have you heard of "Confirmation Bias'?


----------



## konradv (Aug 25, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Tell me when you want me to stop putting up examples of how badly Silver fucked up. Silver is using outdated polling models.


I'll stop quoting him on presidential elections when he's shown to be wrong.  The last two have been spot on, so you're jumping the gun by saying his methods are out-dated.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 25, 2016)

konradv said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me when you want me to stop putting up examples of how badly Silver fucked up. Silver is using outdated polling models.
> ...



Especially when Danny *is* quoting polling.....when he thought Trump was in the lead last month. 

The only time polling loses its validity is when it doesn't tell him what he wants to believe.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 25, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Suck on it, douche bags!
> ...


And if Trump wins in a landslide what will you do then?
 Come on asshole! Put your membership here on the line. Trump wins you leave this forum forever. OK?


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 25, 2016)

konradv said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me when you want me to stop putting up examples of how badly Silver fucked up. Silver is using outdated polling models.
> ...


Nate Silver Said Donald Trump Had No Shot. Where Did He Go Wrong?


----------



## Skylar (Aug 25, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Since you're planning on fleeing the board when Trump loses in November, you're really not risking much. 

Lets put some money on it.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 25, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...



If polling has no validity....why were you quoting polls only last month when they showed Trump ahead?


----------



## konradv (Aug 25, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Those were the primaries, a whole different animal.  As I said, near perfect in the last two GENERALS.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 25, 2016)

konradv said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Danny....how did Nate call the 2012 election with startling accuracy if polling has no value?

Everytime I ask you this question, you run. Why? If your argument has merit, I would think you'd be eager to explain it. But instead, you flee.

Your tail between your legs isn't exactly the greatest sign of confidence in your argument.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 25, 2016)

Skylar said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Fuck you. You little creep.
What Silver did four years ago using existing polling models doesn't mean shit today.
In four years there has been an electronic revolution in social media and cell phone technology.
Silver has been fucking up since Trump declared. Even Silver admitted it.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Aug 25, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



You are in for such a shock in November, foreigner.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 25, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



No thank you. You seem a little angry for my tastes. 



> What Silver did four years ago using existing polling models doesn't mean shit today.
> In four years there has been an electronic revolution in social media and cell phone technology.
> Silver has been fucking up since Trump declared. Even Silver admitted it.



Show us a single presidential election that Silver has ever called inaccurately. 

You can't. We're not talking about primaries. We're talking about the general election. And Silver's record is 2 for 2. When you get in to 2012, it was 534 out of 535.

And of course, if polls are so inaccurate, why were you quoting them only last month when you thought Trump was ahead? 
Does 'Confirmation Bias' mean anything to you, StormFront?


----------



## AceRothstein (Aug 25, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...


Got any more fake polls to share with us?


----------



## konradv (Aug 25, 2016)

More proof the Trump campaign is in total disarray.

Donald Trump makes Minnesota ballot at last minute - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


I'll live if Trump wins.  I was talking to another liberal at lunch and I said, "if Trump would have won the Democratic primaries like he did the GOP and he was going against Ted Cruz, I'd be Trump's biggest supporter.  

I'm just thrilled no real Republican will be president next year.  But I still don't want Trump to win so game on bitch.


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 25, 2016)

Skylar said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 25, 2016)

So Silver admits he doesn't know shit about the Primaries. He admits he fucked up over and over about Trump.
Silver is already yesterday's news with even LIB MSM news outlets.
He hasn't been on ANY cable news outlet since 2014........when he totally fucked up his 'predictions'.
He's a fucking LIB loser. You should welcome him to you're loser club!


----------



## dannyboys (Aug 25, 2016)

Skylar said:


> dannyboys said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


One thousand US dollars.
PM me and we will work out who holds the money. Did I forget to mention you must, as I will, put the money into a lawyer's escrow account? You can choose the law firm. No problem. You Pm me and put me in touch with the law firm and when they confirm you have put your thousand US dollars in an escrow account I will do the same.
Off you go then.
You'll never do it because you're a fucking flat broke 'never-waser'.
You'll be lucky if you can buy a Big Mack tonight. I already have the same bet with a couple of my hunting buddies.
I'm going to spend the money on a new .338 Winchester Magnum.
We have a ten day Alaska big game hunt next spring.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Yeah, suuure......


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 25, 2016)

dannyboys said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > dannyboys said:
> ...


Im going to laugh when you have to pay your boys.

How about you aren't allowed on politics for 6 months? You can talk religion, race, sports, current events but no politics.

And no talking politics in the current events, debate or flame zones. NO POLITICS! 6 months. Till may 8th. Deal? That means not replying the day after. Deal???


----------



## Skylar (Aug 25, 2016)

mamooth said:


> Well, the majority of the 2012 polls were biased a bit, in favor of Romney.



The overwhelming majority. 19 of 23 polls showed a pro-Romney bias, some by as many as 5 to 7 points.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 26, 2016)

buckeye45_73 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...


Funny you bring up another Republican doofus who lowered the standard for being President.  Trump is in your head....you're the one who thinks he's a genius....




> And you think Hillary told the truth to.thw American people.


Either she told the truth or Comey, *a Republican* is lying....because he said she didn't lie.

*Hillary Clinton did not lie to FBI investigators during their probe into her use of a private server as secretary of state,* FBI Director James Comey testified Thursday.




> Nobody gives a.fuck what Comey said about her FBI interview....why?  There is no record of it......but he did say she lied to all of us....several times.....



Bwahahaha.....you don't give a fuck what Comey said because he didn't say what you wanted him to say, because he didn't indict her like you and the rest of the sad saps wanted.....but, he couldn't have said she lied when he said she didn't lie....you're the ones that are lying!  .


----------



## Norman (Aug 26, 2016)

Watch to see Hillary not lie.

She even stated she "short-circuited" for saying that she was truthful. Incredible that anybody would want this person as a president.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 26, 2016)

Skylar said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the majority of the 2012 polls were biased a bit, in favor of Romney.
> ...




I don't know in what universe....Only the right-leaning polls showed Romney ahead and not by much and there weren't that many...that's why Megan Kelly couldn't believe it when her own newsmen announced that Obama had won.


There were 22 polls of swing states published Friday. Of these, *Mr. Obama led in 19 polls, *and two showed a tie. Mitt Romney led in just one of the surveys, a Mason-Dixon poll of Florida.  

*Although the fact that Mr. Obama held the lead in so many polls is partly coincidental* — there weren’t any polls of North Carolina on Friday, for instance, which is Mr. Romney’s strongest battleground state — they nevertheless represent powerful evidence against the idea that the race is a “tossup.” A tossup race isn’t likely to produce 19 leads for one candidate and one for the other — any more than a fair coin is likely to come up heads 19 times and tails just once in 20 tosses. (The probability of a fair coin doing so is about 1 chance in 50,000.)
http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytime...tate-polls-must-be-statistically-biased/?_r=0


----------



## Mertex (Aug 26, 2016)

mamooth said:


> Well, the majority of the 2012 polls were biased a bit, in favor of Romney.




You are delusional.

http://fivethirtyeight.blogs.nytime...tate-polls-must-be-statistically-biased/?_r=0


----------



## Mertex (Aug 26, 2016)

Norman said:


> Watch to see Hillary not lie.
> 
> She even stated she "short-circuited" for saying that she was truthful. Incredible that anybody would want this person as a president.




Bwahahaha....you can't deny the fact that Comey didn't find anything to indict Clinton on....said she didn't lie to the FBI....so how you are able to twist words is amazing...must be the many years you all have been doing it.

As for your claim that Hillary is a liar.....when Trump is the champion in "lying" is truly laughable.


Yet the idea that they are even in the same league is preposterous. *If deception were a sport, Trump would be the Olympic gold medalist;* Clinton would be an honorable mention at her local Y.
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/07/opinion/sunday/clintons-fibs-vs-trumps-huge-lies.html


----------



## Norman (Aug 26, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Watch to see Hillary not lie.
> ...



You can't deny the fact that Hillary lied... a lot. Reading your posts, it seems you have learned her ways.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 26, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > oreo said:
> ...



You still haven't proved that she is a criminal.  As for her lying....Trump is the champion of lies, so what is your excuse for him?




> Leftwing reporters can go fuck themselves.  Why should any American care whether Trump offended one of them?  They offend me every hour of every day.



Yeah, because they don't tell you the lies you want to hear.  They don't tell you that Trump is winning when he's being decimated...even Faux News isn't telling you that Trump is winning, or are they?

And that is the reason that Trump is losing...he's got the same type of mentality as you.  He uses the "F" word and tells people they can "go fuck themselves" on National TV on prime time when children may be watching.  We don't want to lower the standards of America down to your level.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 26, 2016)

Norman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



Everyone lies at one time or another....but comparing her fibs to Trump's huge whoppers and saying she is a liar is what makes you the hypocrite.  

You live in a fantasy bubble, a Briebart bubble.


----------



## Norman (Aug 26, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Thanks for admitting that Hillary is a catastrophic liar. And given your remarks, you indeed have gone her way in full, even admitting that you too would lie. It seems as though my bleak assumptions were correct all along.

These people will never be able to tell fact from fantasy.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 26, 2016)

Norman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



If you got that from my post, then you have proven my point that you are a hypocrite.  Jesus is the only person that never lied.....but I guess you want us to believe that you are comparing yourself to Jesus?  Bwahahaha...you can't make this shit up.



> And given your remarks, you indeed have gone her way in full, even admitting that you too would lie. It seems as though my bleak assumptions were correct all along.



Congratulations....you have now made yourself comparable to Jesus....or is it that you just would never admit it?  Still, whether you admit it or not....I'm sure that everyone that reads your post is going to believe you that you have never told a lie.  

You need to be recognized....I'm sure *you're the only one in the whole world that has never told a lie *(besides Jesus)......but since we know that is a lie....that makes you a liar in denial.


----------



## Norman (Aug 26, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



You idiot, I am an atheist... but from what little I know from the bible, Jesus taught "don't lie". You or your overlord Hillary could never figure such a beneficial behavior out.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2016)

Norman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Name the last president who didn't lie...


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...


My recollection is that the nutty right convinced themselves the polls were in their favor despite Obama leading in most because they were weighted in favor of Democrats.


----------



## Norman (Aug 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



Thanks for confirming...






The deflection has reached an insurmountable amount. And the irony that is generated as you try to paint Trump as a liar is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 26, 2016)

Norman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



An atheist are immune to lying?    Just because you are an atheist doesn't mean that you are incapable of lying or have never lied.




> but from what little I know from the bible, Jesus taught "don't lie". You or your overlord Hillary could never figure such a beneficial behavior out.



And you believe that Trump "never lies"?  Look here.

One metric comes from independent fact-checking websites. As of Friday, PolitiFact had found 27 percent of Clinton’s statements that it had looked into were mostly false or worse, compared with 70 percent of Trump’s. It said 2 percent of Clinton’s statements it had reviewed were egregious “pants on fire” lies, compared with 19 percent of Trump’s. *So Trump has nine times the share of flat-out lies as Clinton.*
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/07/opinion/sunday/clintons-fibs-vs-trumps-huge-lies.html

That makes you a gullible atheist, that's all.  Jesus taught that we should not lie, but he also knew that no human could keep from it.  And he also taught that we should confess it to be forgiven.  But Trump is so full of himself he doesn't believe he needs to confess or be forgiven for anything.....even when he is known for telling the biggest whoppers.  You are pathetic.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 26, 2016)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...




You really are in denial that Trump doesn't lie?  You are truly pathetic.


Donald Trump ...........is the nominee for the Republican presidential nomination in 2016. *Trump's statements were awarded PolitiFact's 2015 Lie of the Year.*
Donald Trump's file


----------



## Mertex (Aug 26, 2016)

Norman said:


> *These people* will never be able to tell fact from fantasy.



You are talking about Trump supporters, right?


----------



## Norman (Aug 26, 2016)

Mertex said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > *These people* will never be able to tell fact from fantasy.
> ...



If that was the case, I would have committed liberal projection. Thankfully, it's not.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 26, 2016)

Norman said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


You would be so lucky or smart to be a liberal.......bwahahaha.....you've drunk the conservative KoolAid for so long you can no longer tell fact from fantasy.


Donald Trump's pants are on fire; does anyone care? - CNN.com


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2016)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


I take your lack of an answer to mean you can't think of a president who hasn't lied.

As far as Hillary and Crazy Donald lying...

*Hillary *
True ........... 54 (22%)(54)
Mostly True .... 67 (28%)(67)
Half True ...... 53 (22%)(53)
Mostly False ... 35 (14%)(35)
False .......... 27 (11%)(27)
Pants on Fire ... 6 (2%)

*Crazy Donald*
True ............. 9 (4%)(9)
Mostly True ..... 25 (11%)(25)
Half True ....... 34 (15%)(34)
Mostly False .... 39 (17%)(39)
False ........... 81 (35%)(81)
Pants on Fire ... 42 (18%)(42)


----------



## Norman (Aug 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



And you forgot the most important statistic:

*Politifarce*
Pants on fire ............. Billions (100%)(Yuge)


But weren't you just claiming that lies don't matter as everyone lies... funny how that works.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2016)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


LOLOL

Do you really _think _ calling them "politifarce" proves they're wrong?? 

And I'm not criticizing Crazy Donald for being a more prolific liar than Hillary.... I criticizing the nutty right as the hypocrites they are for castigating Hillary as a liar after nominating the one Republican who lies more than every other candidate.


----------



## Norman (Aug 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No, their liberal ties and obvious and proven bias is what makes them a farce. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2016)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


I note you have failed now twice to find their assessment of Crazy Donald's lies to be inaccurate. Saying they're bias doesn't prove they're wrong.


----------



## Norman (Aug 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Actually, in this case the bias DOES prove they are wrong. Sorry to say.

They have been caught again and again. Fact Check: PolitiFact Caught Lying About Donald Trump - Breitbart

Not to mention, they are pants on fire ridiculously dumb. None

I guess Trump is extremely truthful when they can't even come up with better examples than that.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2016)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Oh, nooo.... breitbart thinks politifact got one wrong. 

What about the other 200+ documented lies?

Oh, and breitbart got that one wrong, not politifact. Politifact dinged Crazy Donald for making a statement based on a poll utilizing dubias methods and including respondants who were not familiar with ISIS or Al-Qaeda. Breitbart's complaint was that he got dinged at all for citing a poll.


----------



## Norman (Aug 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I knew you would not line with your principles and call Breitbart not worthy of consideration, simply because its bias. How does it feel to be a complete hypocrite? I bet... not good. But that's the liberal regressive way.

Now, here is an actual study demonstrating the lies: Study: Media Fact-Checker Says Republicans Lie More

So better just stick with the easily confirmed blatant lying... here is some:


And some more:

Not enough?


More?


I could do this all day... Meanwhile politifact goes on about how Trump does not believe there are brand X cars in Japan, but there in fact are 23 units, my lord. You idiots!


This person should be immediately awarded the Guiness record for lying more than anyone publicly.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2016)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


I can do this too, Hypocrite...

True ............. 9 (4%)(9)
Mostly True ..... 25 (11%)(25)
Half True ....... 34 (15%)(34)
Mostly False .... 39 (17%)(39)
False ........... 81 (35%)(81)
Pants on Fire ... 42 (18%)(42)


----------



## Norman (Aug 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Actually you already DID that. Now you are doing it again... and you are still wrong.

You are not the sharpest pencil of the box, are you?

Politifarce is a lying biased organization paid by democrats. An arm of the party if you will...


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2016)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


LOLOL

So you claim. But the only source you gave was a rightwing website who found fault with them classifying one of Crazy Donald's lies as mostly false, which it was, because it was based on a poll using dubious methods and including folks not up to date on the subject matter.

Politifact stands despite your whiney, hollow objections.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2016)

bripat9643 said:


> Suck on it, douche bags!
> 
> Trump Leads Clinton by 6​
> _A new USDW telephone and online survey finds Republican nominee Donald Trump expanding his lead to six point with forty-four percent (44%) support to Democratic nominee Hillary Clinton’s thirty-eight (38%). Libertarian candidate Gary Johnson pulled in seven percent (7%), with five percent (5%) backing Green Party candidate Jill Stein. Another six percent (6%) remain undecided. Trump has a 14 point lead among men, only 1 down among women! The Survey, conducted August 13-17, was a sample of 1,405 likely voters, of which 475 were Democrats (34%), 462 were Republicans (33%), and 468 were Independent or Other (33%)._​


You are going to be so much fun after the election....


----------



## Norman (Aug 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



No, I gave you a study from a respected university. You could at least try... if you had a brain.

And here a true educational gem for you... full 70-minutes of pants on fire grade lies by Clinton. Sit, watch and learn how to do it proper:


----------



## mamooth (Aug 26, 2016)

Mertex said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the majority of the 2012 polls were biased a bit, in favor of Romney.
> ...



Apples and oranges.

Yes, most of the polls showed Obama ahead.

However, Obama won by margins that were bigger than what most of the polls predicted.

Hence, most of the polls were biased in favor of Romney.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2016)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Holyfuckingshit! 

You cited a study which pointed out politifact finds Republicans lie more than Democrats.


----------



## Norman (Aug 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Had you read the study (I know - an impossibility for you) - it clearly demonstrates the fact checkers are BIASED... and thus find more lies (which can often hardly be called lies) by republicans.

Tool...


I think it's time for some more lies that the politifarce didn't quite seem to catch, I wonder why? 
Recent Hillary Clinton Lies - 2015-2016 Edition - Email Lies and Perjury in Congress


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2016)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


Of course I read it. Which is how I know you didn't.

They didn't assess politifact for accuracy... they merely counted up the number of lies and found more lies by Republicans than Democrats.

Here... from YOUR link....

_In this and future reports, CMPA does not evaluate the ratings given by the fact-checkers. We simply aggregate ratings provided by the fact-checkers themselves._​
Next time, dumbfuck, read your own links.


----------



## Norman (Aug 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Ah, a liberal who can not read if it was his last saving grace.

Well, perhaps you can at least hear?



Funny how I see no mention of any of these lies in politifact...

But that's because they themselves are liars paid by democrats. There is a whole blog dedicated to their lies:

PolitiFact Bias


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2016)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


The very first one ... Hillary claiming ISIS is using videos with Crazy Donald's own statements as a recruiting tool...

False: No evidence for Hillary Clinton's claim that ISIS is using videos of Donald Trump as recruiting tool

You clearly have no fucking clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Norman (Aug 26, 2016)

Faun said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



I suppose, you would just have to understand hyperbole, which regressive persons seem to have just extreme trouble understanding.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2016)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


LOLOL

You just posted a video of Hillary lying and falsely claimed politifact didn't mention "ANY" of them.

Caught bullshitting as I proved you're an idiot, you try to write that off as "hyperbole."



You sound as fucked in the head as Crazy Donald, after he claimed he was only being "sarcastic" when caught bullshitting about Obama founding ISIS.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 29, 2016)

Norman said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...



You must be really ignorant.  I never said lies don't matter....I'm saying that you, who is making so much over Hillary's few lies are just ignoring the huge number of lies that Trump has told..  Funny how that works for hypocrites.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 29, 2016)

Norman said:


> They have been caught again and again. Fact Check: PolitiFact Caught Lying About Donald Trump - Breitbart




*BREITBART?  *Really?  Bwahahaha...Only the most right-wing biased information source that fabricates more fake stories than even Faux News.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 29, 2016)

mamooth said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...




Well if you want to put it that way.....I would consider it biased toward Romney if they had showed Romney beating Obama ....the fact that they showed Obama ahead turned out to be truth and not bias.


----------

